# Transistor y Resistencia se queman en fuente de ±15 V



## Eduardinhi (Jun 11, 2015)

Hola, tengo una tarjeta que es una fuente de poder de una maquina de laboratorio, tiene como entrada 19 volts de corriente alterna y como salida 15 volts de corriente directa, el voltaje de entrada proviene de un transformador de 220/17 volts.
El problema es que uno de los transistores (transistor Q1 según el diagrama esquemático, código BDX53) se calienta mucho y quema a las resistencias asociadas a el.
Ya revise toda la tablilla, literalmente toda, desde las pistas de cobre hasta cada uno de los componentes de la tablilla (diodos, resistencias, capacitores, transistores, amplificador operacional, etc.); en un principio un diodo zener estaba en corto circuito, lo cambie, probé la tarjeta y siguió fallandome. Ahora que reviso cada uno de los componentes de forma individual con un multimetro digital, el resultado es que ninguno de los componentes esta mal, lo cual la lógica indicaría que no debería de haber falla.
Entonces ¿Que es lo que esta fallando?, si individualmente cada componente esta funcionando bien.
Tengo el diagrama esquemático (anexo las imágenes, son 2 partes).
Porfavor ayuda, sugerencias de cual podría ser el problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2015)

Medí la corriente en el colector de BDX53.

Puede ser que se te esté disparando el TM1 , quitalo para probar

Meejor subí los planos completos de esa fuente


----------



## pandacba (Jun 11, 2015)

Si el darlington te mide bien  con el digital, entonces uno de los TR internos esta dañado, ya que el digital solo puede medir una sola juntura, en el caso del darlington son dos y al querer medir el tester no marca nada, reemplazalo por uno nuevo y antes de ponerlo verifica lo que te digo y veras que no marca nada,


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 11, 2015)

Ya cambie los darlington por uno nuevo, de hecho medí el nuevo con el tester y me marcaba los mismos valores que el darlington viejo, lo he cambiado dos veces y sigue dándome el mismo error, por lo cual concluyo que el darlington no es el problema, o ¿tal vez si?





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Medí la corriente en el colector de BDX53.
> 
> Puede ser que se te esté disparando el TM1 , quitalo para probar
> 
> Meejor subí los planos completos de esa fuente



En esa configuración ¿cual es la función del TM1?, y ¿Como puedo probar el TM1? para saber que no es el que falla.

En cuanto a los planos, ese es el único que pude conseguir, que básicamente es una tarjeta que se inserta y que alimenta a otras tarjetas. Anexo la imagen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2015)

TM1 es un protector de sobrevoltaje gatillado por R15 y VR2 y produce un casi cortocircuito en esa línea de -15V a través de la resistencia R16 de 0,39 Ohms. 

Tenés los +-19V ?
Tenés los +-17V ?
Tenés los +-15V ?

Para probar ya te dije que  quites TM1 , si sale andando ya vas sabiendo . . .


----------



## miguelus (Jun 11, 2015)

Buenas noches.

Para comprobar lo que te comenta dosme, solo tienes que levantar una de las dos patas de R16, de esta forma anulares la posible influencia de TM1.

Otra cuestión... ¿Estás seguro que el problema está en esta tarjeta?. Ten en cuenta que esta Fuente alimenta a otros circuitos a través del punto 22c, (-15VCC), el problema puede estar causado por un consumo excesivo  en otra parte del equipo.

No sería muy complicado probar esta Fuente fuera del equipo, de esta forma aislarías el problema, únicamente necesitas conectar el Transformador a los puntos 6c, 4c y 8c. En la salida de la Fuente tendrás que conectar los "SENS"... 10a con 10c, 16a con 16c y 22a con 22c.

Sal U2


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 11, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Para comprobar lo que te comenta dosme, solo tienes que levantar una de las dos patas de R16, de esta forma anulares la posible influencia de TM1.
> 
> ...



Que tal, mira la ventaja es que la tarjeta se puede extraer del equipo, ya lo hice; y la probé de forma aislada, te cuento que fue lo que hice y cual fue el resultado:
Conecte justamente como lo indicas (transformador a los puntos 6c, 4c y 8c) con 19 volts, como lo indica el diagrama, el transformador por el lado de baja (el que va hacia la tarjeta) tiene dos fusibles de 0.5A (un fusible en cada fase), es decir entre el transformador y la tarjeta hay un par de fusibles. Conecto solo la tarjeta, sin carga, es decir no hay nada conectado en los puntos 10a, 10c, 16a, 16c, 22a, 22c y 24c. 
Cuando la alimento el fusible que esta en el punto 6c se abre, por lo cual mi lógica me indica que tiene algún corto, y que la tarjeta es la que esta dañada. De hecho el equipo al que pertenece esta tarjeta envía un mensaje de error, y revisando el manual de dicho equipo menciona que con ese mensaje que aparece en el display el problema es la tarjeta (pero no dice como arreglar la tarjeta). Por lo tanto yo creo que el problema si esta en la tarjeta, ¿o me equivoco?.
Después intenté "puentear" los fusibles, es decir le puse un alambre para que la energía pasara directamente (lo hice para saber que es lo que fallaba), en aproximadamente 2 minutos la tarjeta funciona bien, pero después de este tiempo el transistor Q1 y las resistencias asociadas a el se calientan demasiado.

Otra pregunta: ¿A que se refiere con "SENS"?, ya que esta leyenda aparece entre las terminales "a" y "c".
Según yo, si mido con un multimetro entre los puntos 10c y 16c me dará por resultado +15V; y si mido entre las terminales 22c y 16c me dará por resultado -15V. ¿Estoy en lo correcto?, o ustedes que opinan?

Gracias, Un saludo


----------



## miguelus (Jun 11, 2015)

Buenas noches.

En el Post anterior comentas...

_Cuando la alimento el fusible que esta en el punto 6c se abre_

Pero el punto 6c pertenece a la rama de +, creí que estábamos hablando de la rama de -

En cualquier caso, para sacarnos de dudas y poder seguir adelante...

Desconecta una de las patas de R16 y de R17

De esta forma habremos inhabilitado TM1 y M2 ¿Por qué hacemos esto?, con esto evítanos que
TM1 y TM2 cortocircuiten las salidas Negativa y Positiva.

En estas condiciones la Fuente, seguramente ya funciona sin problemas.

Pero ¡OJO!, al hacer esto estamos quitando la protección contra subidas de tensión.

Si ahora la fuente funciona bien y da las tensiones correctas significa que hay un problema en esas protecciones, tendremos que averiguar que es lo que pasa.

Pude ser que la tensión de salida esté ajustada a una tensión superior a 15 VCC, esto explicaría que se activase la protección (UVP) de sobre tensión.

También puede pasar que tengas algún componente asociado en mal estado, tendrás que revisar muy atentamente todo lo relacionado con TM1 y TM2.

La referencia "SENS" significa "SENSADO" y se utiliza para compensar las caídas de tensión en el cableado.

Seguimos en contacto (con tacto )

Sal U2


----------



## Bleny (Jun 11, 2015)

A lo mejor me meto donde no me llaman pero sabes que tienes una pista rota donde el condensador


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 11, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> A lo mejor me meto donde no me llaman pero sabes que tienes una pista rota donde el condensador



No amigo, tal vez se vea así por la perspectiva, pero la conexión de ambos es por la parte de atrás, ya lo medí y si hay continuidad; de hecho ya medi la continuidad de todas las pistas de toda la tarjeta y estan correctas, dudo que ese sea el problema.

Saludos


----------



## Bleny (Jun 11, 2015)

Ya que en el tema técnico no te puedo ayudar, si veo algo que puede ser pequeño pero que a veces pueden dar muchos dolores de cabeza me gusta avisar


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 11, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> En el Post anterior comentas...
> 
> ...



Ya quite R16 y R17, por lo tanto se inhabilitó TM1 y TM2, probé y ya no se calientan las resistencias ni el transistor ; pero el problema ahora es que el voltaje entre 10c y 16c es +25V (cuando deberia ser +15V), y el voltaje entre 22c y 16c es 0.5V (cuando debería ser -15v).
Ademas el voltaje en el colector del transistor Q1 es 0.5, cuando el voltaje en el colector del transistor Q2 es 25V. ¿Que esta pasando?

"Se arreglo" el problema de que  se calientan, pero ahora no me da el voltaje negativo!!

Espero su respuesta. Gracias





DOSMETROS dijo:


> TM1 es un protector de sobrevoltaje gatillado por R15 y VR2 y produce un casi cortocircuito en esa línea de -15V a través de la resistencia R16 de 0,39 Ohms.
> 
> Tenés los +-19V ?
> Tenés los +-17V ?
> ...



Tengo los +-17V a la entrada de la tarjeta, que es lo que indica el diagrama.
NO tengo los +-15V a la salida de la tarjeta y ya probé quitando los TM1 y TM2, y ya no se calienta el transistor!; pero el problema ahora es que el voltaje de salida en la parte positiva me da de +25V (cuando deberia ser +15V), y en la parte negativa me da de 0.5V (cuando debería ser -15v).
Ademas el voltaje en el colector del transistor Q1 es 0.5, cuando el voltaje en el colector del transistor Q2 es 25V. ¿Que esta pasando?

"Se arreglo" el problema de que  se calientan, pero ahora no me da el voltaje negativo!!

Espero su respuesta. Gracias


----------



## J2C (Jun 11, 2015)

Eduardinhi


 Como te ha dicho Miguelus varios post antes:


miguelus dijo:


> ....... En la salida de la Fuente tendrás que conectar los "SENS"... 10a con 10c, 16a con 16c y 22a con 22c .....


 Debes realizar esos puentes para poder medir dicha plaqueta.

 Si bien las conexiones *Sens* se realizan en alguna parte de la plaqueta que tiene el equipo como Back Panel, al retirar dicha plaqueta debes simularlas tu !!!.


 Realiza dichos puentes y vuelve a medir las tensiones.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## miguelus (Jun 12, 2015)

Buenos días.

Cuando hayas realizado esos puentes... coméntanos los resultados de las medidas.

Ten en cuenta que, al ser una fuente simétrica, si una rama te funciona la puedes utilizar como comparación para reparar la otra rama, teniendo en cuenta que las medidas son inversas entre una y otra.

Sal U2


----------



## J2C (Jun 12, 2015)

Miguelus

 Disiento con Ud. en este diseño en particular.

 Con los 3 puentes colocados debe hacer funcionar *primero* la *parte positiva* y luego la negativa.

 Esta ultima toma referencia de los +15V a través de R1 y P1 !!!!!.

 Lamentablemente el esquemático subido en dos imágenes nos lleva a confusiones, tal vez seria conveniente subirlo en una sola imagen de mayor calidad/definición de puntos de manera que nosotros lo pudiésemos ampliar al verlo, una vez bajado a nuestras PC.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## miguelus (Jun 12, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> Miguelus
> 
> Disiento con Ud. en este diseño en particular.
> 
> ...




Buenas tardes.

Gracias por la puntualización  

Sin entrar en exquisiteces, si ponemos los tres Puentes, tienen que funcionar tanto la parte Positiva como la Negativa.

Ahora lo verdaderamente importante es que el compañero Eduardihi nos comente sus avances.

Más tarde nos dedicaremos a la divertida tarea de la Ingeniería Ínversa.

Sal U2


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 12, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Cuando hayas realizado esos puentes... coméntanos los resultados de las medidas.
> 
> ...



Excelentes noticias!!
Realice el puente como dijeron y ya tengo +15V y -15V en la salida. Pero esto lo hice quitando las resistencias R16 y R17, es decir los tiristores TM1 y TM2 están desconectados; por lo que entendí, estos elementos sirven para protección de sobre voltaje.
Ahora ¿que hago para arreglar el problema?, ¿Puedo dejar la tarjeta sin estos tiristores?.

Gracias por la ayuda


 JuanKa.- o J2C
El problema es que no tengo el diagrama original, la maquina es muy antigua y esto fue lo único que pude conseguir, me hubiera encantado subir el esquemático original con full resolucion.

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2015)

No lo dejes sin la protección , son pocos componentes por ver : R14 , R15 , C2 , VR2 , TM1

O abierta R15 , VR2 en corto o de menor valor , o TM1 en corto


Ver el archivo adjunto 130754


----------



## miguelus (Jun 12, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Parece que la cosa ya está casi  solucionada... 

Como se te ha comentado, no puedes dejar la Fuente sin protección de Sobre Voltaje.

Vamos a intentar repararla del todo.

En estas condiciones, ajusta la tensión de salida de ambas ramas a 15VCC

Como te dije en el Post #8...

_También puede pasar que tengas algún componente asociado en mal estado, tendrás que revisar muy atentamente todo lo relacionado con TM1 y TM2._

Ahora, en los Gate de TM1 y TM2 no tendrá que haber tensión (o una muy baja, quizás unos mV.)

Con el Polímetro en Ω, revisa, primero TM1 y TM2, los componentes más susceptibles a tener un fallo son VR1 y VR2, revísalos, asegúrate que ninguno de ellos está en corto.

Si estas absolutamente seguro de que estos componentes están bien, conecta, primero, la Resistencia R17.

Si la rama Positiva funciona, entonces ya puedes conectar la negativa.

Ya nos contarás tus avances 

Sal U2


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 12, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Parece que la cosa ya está casi  solucionada...
> 
> ...




Hola que tal, les cuento como me fue:

Ya revise cada uno de los componentes, incluso los desoldé para medirlos de forma aislada.
R14, R15, R18 y R19 me marcan una resistencia aproximada de 220 Ohms, lo cual concluyo que no están abiertas y estan en buen estado.
VR2 y VR3 los probé con el probador de semiconductores (el del símbolo de un diodo), cuando pongo las puntas del multímeto en directa me marca una lectura de 0.623 volts, cuando las pongo en inversa me marca 0 volts, lo cual concluyo que no están en corto circuito y estan en buen estado.
Los capacitores al checar no me marcan continuidad entre sus terminales, lo cual concluyo que no están en corto circuito y estan en buen estado.

Ahora, con todos los elementos conectados a la tarjeta medí el voltaje entre las terminales de los TM1 y TM2:
TM1: Vgate= -14.32V, Vanodo=-0.5V, Vcatodo= -14.78V
TM2: Vgate= -1.6V, Vanodo=0V, Vcatodo= 0V

Posteriormente desconecte los elementos asociados a cada TM (R15, R19, VR2 y VR3), y como resultado obtuve los mismos voltajes mencionados arriba.

Entonces mi lógica me indica que el TM1 esta en corto, ¿Estoy en lo correcto?. O que es lo que esta pasando, ya que en el post anterior me indican que NO debe haber voltaje en los gate.
Se me dificulta probar el tiristor, ya que mi multimetro es digital y no mide resistencias bajas.

Gracias, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 12, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 130814




Quiero subir la imagen completa, pero como soy nuevo en el foro, no me permite subir imágenes ni links en comentarios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2015)

Ya no sos nuevo 

De que máquina es ?

Si tenés el resto de los diagramas los podrias subir , así queda cómo aporte 

Algunos se deben zipear


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 12, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya no sos nuevo
> 
> De que máquina es ?
> 
> ...




Este es el diagrama completo, creo que se ve mejor. 
Desconozco el nombre de la máquina, solo se que es una máquina de laboratorio que se utiliza para análisis químicos; la tarjeta alimenta a otras tarjetas que se utilizan para procesar la información recibida por los sensores que analizan los químicos; si logro obtener mas información y los demás planos con gusto haré el aporte.

Gracias

Link de la imagen con mejor calidad
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9zduspmc6satqpq/Diagrama.JPG?dl=0


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2015)

Ok , pedía el nombre de la máquina para actualizar el título : Problemas con fuente de maquina* Tal *

Saludos y gracias


----------



## J2C (Jun 12, 2015)

Eduardinhi

Ante todo agradecer la nueva imagen que has subido, antes me referi a poder verla de esa manera como gentilmente acomodo con muchísima paciencia don H.

La plaqueta parece ser de dimensiones EuroCard con un conector DIN 41612 hacia el back panel de dicho instrumento.




Eduardinhi dijo:


> ...... Ahora, con todos los elementos conectados a la tarjeta medí el voltaje entre las terminales de los TM1 y TM2:
> TM1: Vgate= -14.32V, Vanodo=-0.5V, Vcatodo= -14.78V
> TM2: Vgate= -1.6V, Vanodo=0V, Vcatodo= 0V
> 
> ...



Si esta prueba la has realizado manteniendo los 3 puentes indicados ( 10A-10C , 16A-16C , 22A-22C), daría a entender que quien esta *ACTIVADO* es TM2 y *no* TM1 debido a la tensión de Vgate (-1.6V).

Si no tienes realizados los 3 puentes se esta cometiendo un error de medición que provocaría la activación de dicho tiristor.

Pero releyendo:


Eduardinhi dijo:


> ...... Posteriormente desconecte los elementos asociados a cada TM (R15, R19, VR2 y VR3), y como resultado obtuve los mismos voltajes mencionados arriba .....


Yo desconectaría R18 y R14 para medir las tensiones Vanodo, Vcatodo y Vgate de ambos tiristores y dejaría colocado en forma normal los 4 componentes que desconectaste antes.
Siempre asegurándome que mido las tensiones de salida de +15 y -15V.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2015)

Si la tensión se va a mas de 15 V , ojo con los electrolíticos , corré los ojos


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 12, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> Eduardinhi
> 
> Ante todo agradecer la nueva imagen que has subido, antes me referi a poder verla de esa manera como gentilmente acomodo con muchísima paciencia don H.
> 
> ...



Ambas pruebas las hice con los puentes en los SENS ( 10A-10C , 16A-16C , 22A-22C ), medi los voltajes a la salida, en todo momento midió +-14.5 volts.

Ok, realizaré de nuevo las pruebas, conectando todos los elementos asociados a TM1 y TM2; y desconectaré R14 y R18 y ya les contaré que paso.
Mi duda es ¿porque se activa el tiristor?

Gracias, un saludo


DOSMETROS

El voltaje de salida no pasa de 15 volts, y ya medi los electroliticos y no me marcan corto.


----------



## J2C (Jun 12, 2015)

.



 Eduardinhi


Eduardinhi dijo:


> ..... Mi duda es ¿porque se activa el tiristor? .....


El circuito prevee que el tiristor se active si la tensión de la rama en la cual esta protegiendo supera la suma de los 15,3V (Vz mínima) del VR2 ó VR3 mas los 0,2V de su umbral de conducción (según datasheet's adjuntas).


 Mi pedido de desconectar las R14 y R18 es para probar si realmente el tiristor se encuentra en cortocircuito o debemos orientarnos hacia alguno de los zener's desvalorizados por decirlo de esa manera.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## miguelus (Jun 13, 2015)

Buenos días.

Parece que ya se va aclarando la situación. Repasemos el historial...

Las victimas son...
Q1, R17 y R33

_Eduardinhi dijo...

Post#1

El problema es que uno de los transistores (transistor Q1 según el diagrama esquemático, código BDX53) se calienta mucho y quema a las resistencias asociadas a él.

Post #17

*Excelentes noticias!!*
Realice el puente como dijeron y ya tengo +15V y -15V en la salida.

Posr#20...

Ahora, con todos los elementos conectados a la tarjeta medí el voltaje entre las terminales de los TM1 y TM2:
TM1: Vgate= -14.32V, Vanodo=-0.5V, Vcatodo= -14.78V
TM2: Vgate= -1.6V, Vanodo=0V, Vcatodo= 0V_

Ya tenemos pistas suficientes para identificar al asesino y reparar la maldita Fuente 

Lo primero que tiene que hacer Eduardinhi es cambiar TM1, en este caso el principal sospechoso de matar a Q1y sus Resistencias asociadas.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2015)

Miguelus, fíjate que también un problemita con el zener podría gatillar a un tiristor bueno 

Ambas dos


----------



## miguelus (Jun 13, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Miguelus, fíjate que también un problemita con el zener podría gatillar a un tiristor bueno
> 
> Ambas dos




Buenas tardes

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero Eduardinhi, en su Post# 20, entre otras cosas, asegura que ambos Zener están bien por lo que, utilizando el "método hipotético deductivo", podemos asegurar que el culpable del desaguisado es el Thiristor TM1.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2015)

Sip , pero quizás solo lo midió a tester , conduce - no conduce y está desvalorizado.

Debería medirlos comparándoles la tensión . . . demasiado posteo para un tiristor , zener , dos resistencias y un capacitor


----------



## miguelus (Jun 14, 2015)

Buenos días.

De nuevo estoy de acuerdo contigo dosme , demasiados Post para algo tan simple 

Y además el interesado Eduardinhi no da señales de vida, por mi parte doy el hilo por terminado.

Sal U2


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 14, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> De nuevo estoy de acuerdo contigo dosme , demasiados Post para algo tan simple
> 
> ...



Gracias por sus comentarios y tips
De verdad me sirven mucho
La tarjeta la deje en el laboratorio, y este abre solo entre semana
El dia de mañana Lunes regresaré al laboratorio a poner en practica todo lo que han dicho, cambiar resistencia, probar, etc. Les comentare los resultados.
No creo que sea mucho post para algo tan simple, talvez para un experto si, pero para las personas que no tenemos mucha experiencia no.

Y nuevamente gracias


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 15, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> Yo desconectaría R18 y R14 para medir las tensiones Vanodo, Vcatodo y Vgate de ambos tiristores y dejaría colocado en forma normal los 4 componentes que desconectaste antes.
> Siempre asegurándome que mido las tensiones de salida de +15 y -15V.



Hola, que tal.

Antes que nada, una disculpa por la tardanza, el fin de semana no pude hacer nada, ya que el laboratorio se encontraba cerrado.

He hecho las mediciones como me lo indican, conectando y desconectando componentes, a continuación les resumo los resultados:

Conectando todos los elementos asociados y desconectando R16 y R17:
TM1: Vgate= -14.76V, Vanodo=-0.31V, Vcatodo= -14.77V
TM2: Vgate= 0V, Vanodo=0.079V, Vcatodo= 0V

Conectando todos los elementos asociados y desconectando R16, R17, R18 y R14:
TM1: Vgate= -14.76V, Vanodo=-0.31V, Vcatodo= -14.77V
TM2: Vgate= 0V, Vanodo=0.079V, Vcatodo= 0V

Desconectando VR2, VR3, R15, R19, R16 y R17:
TM1: Vgate= -14.34V, Vanodo=-0.4V, Vcatodo= -14.78V
TM2: Vgate= -3.6V, Vanodo=0V, Vcatodo= 0V

En todos los casos tenia los puentes, y me asegure que a la salida estuvieran los +-15V (+-14.76 medidos); Ademas me sigue abriendo los fusibles, lo he estado probando poniéndole puentes en lugar de fusibles, pero cuando realice la prueba con los fusibles los abre.

Mi lógica me indica que TM2 esta en corto, ya que el Vgate es el mismo con y sin los elementos asociados, ¿Ustedes que opinan?.

Ya como ultima opción, seria sustituir TM1, TM2 y todos los elementos asociados por unos nuevos, ¿Creen que se solucione el problema?.

Gracias, un saludo


----------



## sergiot (Jun 15, 2015)

Los tiristores suelen ser medios engañosos con la medición a tester, a menos que utilices uno analógico y uses la corriente de este para cebarlo y verificar su estado, pero de cualquier manera es mas comodo y practico cambiarlo.

Lo mismo pasa con los zener, el tester te aproxima a saber si esta abierto o en corto, pero si la tensión de zener ser corrió no tienes forma de saberlo a menos que los ensayes con una fuente y una resistencia.


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 17, 2015)

Hola compañeros

Les cuento, que ya cambie los TM1, TM2 y todos los elementos asociados a ellos por unos nuevos; conecte todos los elementos, incluidos R16 y R17, tenia los puentes en los SENS y en todo momento tenia +- 14.79V a la salida. Las resistencias que se quemaban (las que comente en el inicio del post) YA NO SE QUEMAN!! 

Sin embargo, en un inicio comente, que entre el transformador que alimenta a esta tablilla y la tablilla hay un par de fusibles. uno por cada fase del transformador. El problema es que aun me sigue abriendo los fusibles!! ; ya no se calientan las resistencias, si tengo los +-14.19V a la salida, pero al probarla me abre los fusibles.

La tarjeta la pruebo sola, sin carga, esta tarjeta alimenta a otras tarjetas.

Entonces, ¿Que es lo que esta fallando?, ¿Porque se abren los fusibles?, ¿Sera que la tarjeta tiene un corto?. porque ya no entiendo que es lo que pasa 

Gracias un saludo


----------



## miguelus (Jun 17, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Parece que hemos progresado algo 

¿De qué valor son los Fusibles que se queman?

Revisa los cuatro Diodos Rectificadores

Revisa los Condensadores Electrolíticos de Filtro

Sal U2


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 17, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Parece que hemos progresado algo
> 
> ...



Hola que tal

Los fusibles son de 0.5A, de hecho también probe con unos de 1A e igual me los abría
Ya medi puente de diodos y capacitores y están funcionando bien. Incluso desconecte los capacitores, medí voltaje y todo bien.

Por lo tanto concluyo que los capacitores y diodos están funcionando bien y que la falla no es de la tarjeta.

Pero cosa curiosa, los fusibles que tiene por default son unos circulares (numero 1 de la imagen adjunta), que al probar la tarjeta los abre. Pero al probar con otro tipo de fusible (numero 2 de la imagen adjunta), esos no se abren.
Ambos fusibles son de 500mA a 250V
Si son de las mismas capacidades eléctricas, ¿Porque uno se abre y otro no?

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 17, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Básicamente existen dos tipos de Fusibles, los Rápidos y los Lentos

Al conectar cualquier Fuente de Alimentación siempre hay un pico de consumo, este pico está causado por la carga de los Condensadores, si los Fusibles son del tipo Rápido es posible que les de tiempo a fundirse.

En el comercio donde los compras, pregunta por los del tipo Lento.

Siempre su puede hacer una pequeña reforma y poner los del tipo de cristal, tendrás que poner unos Porta Fusibles.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2015)

O comprar los que ya vienen con alambre para soldar 







O los capuchones :

http://www.shoptronica.com/varistores-fusibles/1106-capuchon-porta-fusible-para-5x20mm.html


----------



## sergiot (Jun 17, 2015)

Son los fusibles en donde el alambre está bobina sobre un hilo de nylon, se los llama anti-source.


----------



## Alkotan (Jun 18, 2015)

sergiot dijo:


> Son los fusibles en donde el alambre está bobina sobre un hilo de nylon, se los llama anti-source.



Muchas gracias por el aporte sergiot pero...

¿Podrías indicar algún código de fabricante o dónde comprarlos?, he buscado por internet y no he encontrado nada, en mis tiendas habituales no los conocen, cuando pido Fusibles anti-source me miran como si yo fuere un perro verde 

Buenas noches


----------



## sergiot (Jun 19, 2015)

Los fusibles anti-source o lentos, son también los que viene de porcelana en ves de vidrio, buscalos por ese lado, sino serían algo así...

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/100PC...-5mm-x-20mm-WITHOUT-PIN-LS167/1268230275.html


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 25, 2015)

Hola, que tal

Tengo una duda respecto a la misma tarjeta, resulta que al probarla de forma aislada, es decir, desconectando la tarjeta del equipo, alimentándola y poniendo los puentes adecuados me anda sin problemas, me da el voltaje correcto de +-14.78Vdc (según esquemático son +-15Vdc), no abre fusibles ni se calientan los elementos.
El problema es cuando conecto la tarjeta al equipo, ya que los voltajes se caen hasta 1.4Vdc.
En un principio pensé que era alguna sobrecarga, pero desconecte todas las tarjetas que alimenta esta fuente y sigue con el voltaje caído de 1.4Vdc.
¿Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2015)

Seguis teniendo un corto en algún lado , cableado , conector , vaya a saber ¿? 

Te toca ir midiendo las líneas de + y - 15V por pasos , sectores


----------

